# Rd 2 Game 4: Heat @ Celtics (5/9 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, May 9, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's hoping that isnt our starting lineup for game 4. Z needs to sit and not play again. Definitely rather have Jamaal or Damp out there. I love Joel off the bench but you have to see what you'd get out of him if he started. Then you could bring Jamaal in when Shaq goes in.

Rondo couldnt practice today and both he and Delonte West were getting MRI's today. Rondo was playing off adrenaline last night. Had to see this coming today. And West has been playing great this series so that could be two huge blows to them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Tests on Rondo come back negative, showing no break. Celtics bypassed tests on Delonte West, after all. Both could possibly go Monday.


..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Asked about his team consistently playing from behind with a starting lineup that this postseason has featured point guard Mike Bibby and center Zydrunas Ilgauskas flanking LeBron James, Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade, Spoelstra said, "I'm looking at everything right now and I'll continue to look at that for the next day."
> 
> He followed up by saying of the team's practice session at Emerson College, "We walked through quite a different amount of situations, different lineups."


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What happened to west? I missed the game. Saw what happened to Rondo but not west. 

Even if rondo plays, no way his left arm is 100%


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If we win this game were going to the finals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

M u s t 
W i n

I expect 30+ from Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> What happened to west? I missed the game. Saw what happened to Rondo but not west.
> 
> Even if rondo plays, no way his left arm is 100%


I think West just reaggravated that shoulder injury he got at the end of the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Chris Bosh admits to Game 3 jitters*

Talk about being way too honest. I'd rather not hear that since it just fuels the fire of him being soft. Although its true, at least lie and say you just had a really bad game. Just hope he doesnt get too scared tomorrow night...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *Chris Bosh admits to Game 3 jitters*
> 
> Talk about being way too honest. I'd rather not hear that since it just fuels the fire of him being soft. Although its true, at least lie and say you just had a really bad game. Just hope he doesnt get too scared tomorrow night...










:flay:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the news on UD btw?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

we need to play with the same intensity tonight as we did in beginning of this series. we've got to TAKE this game tonight and put the pressure back on Boston.

a W tonight, and we have a great shot at closing out the series in Game 5 in Miami. and as for UD, unless they think he can help win tonight, Game 5 is the perfect stage to bring him back from the injury, in front of the home crowd which would give him that extra confidence boost to play well after not playing for so long.

we're still in good shape, but CAN NOT play like we did in Game 3.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bring him back tonight for if/when Bosh decides to softly weep again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> What's the news on UD btw?


Spo is not saying anything about the lineups until gametime. But Ethan Skolnick thinks he'll be active tonight


> Pat Riley has been a visible presence at practices and shootarounds lately, and never more so than today, when he had separate conversations with LeBron James and Dwyane Wade.
> 
> More on those later.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Rajon Rondo is in the building and just said he is going to play (wearing a considerable wrap). He added, "It's going to be ugly."


..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need this win. I'm scared if we take this back to Miami at 2-2.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6514532

Pat Riley speaks to Heat players.



> "He's a master of timing," Dwyane Wade said. "When you get to talk to someone who's been in those battles, and understand the psyche of that person, you respect it. He's given me a lot of knowledge about the game."
> 
> "We were just just talking about the situation, about the series and about history," LeBron James said about his time with Riley on Monday.
> 
> "That man has a lot of history, he's been in a lot of Game 4s, Games 3s, Game 7s. He's seen everything to know about. This is a huge game for us and we're approaching it like it. I've got great respect for the history of the game. I know exactly what Pat's been through in series with Boston."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Udonis Haslem to be active tonight in place of Jamaal Magloire. First time in uniform for Haslem since November foot surgery.


hope this serves as a bit of a motivational boost.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd rather he'd take Z's place, but it'll do.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> I'd rather he'd take Z's place, but it'll do.


Spotard must have some kind of man crush on Z.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I knew Riley was saving a speech for the playoffs, was just wondering when. There were so many times in the regular season where I felt he was on the brink of giving a speech but he clearly understands the regular season means ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel gets the start at C tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god Joel's starting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bibby


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice fast start again.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bibby misses a wide open 3...how many times have I seen this these playoffs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Lebron

We absolutely need him to be on tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Pierce


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice strong move by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 1-5. Hope this start doesnt go to his head.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh sucks, bring in Haslem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me, Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are ice cold right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario

great steal by Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 on Rio and Bibby...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's all you gotta do on Shaq. Drive it to his chest. You might get hit hard at times, but its 2 free throws every time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondos fine. He's hittin free throws, making layups...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go again. Just drive it to his chest and get two free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we could just get something from CB we'd be ok. Guy just doesnt seem up to the moment.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wtf is Jones doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is letting Pierce get by him way too easily.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

way to not call that foul on Shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-28 after 1

Seems like Boston should be up way more right now. Gotta pick up the D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D has been pretty bad. Pierce and Rondo getting into the paint at will and finishing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD in


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

UD bricks badly but that pick and pop is gonna be there so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Chris...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

huge 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, the Bosh lineup sucks...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Brothers is horrible. Same dude who wouldnt call anything in our favor in Game 5 vs the Sixers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Out to 9pt deficit now. Wake the **** up Miami.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These refs are ****in us over.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense is taking a giant **** on the floor right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone got a really good link? mines jerky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Calling Wade and Bosh - your assistance is required...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank You Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh

There you go, Chris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Chris!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

btw Lebron's passes are ridiculous


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was an unbelievable pass by Bron there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg bosh finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron are in a nice groove right now. Both are passing well and getting in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why are we not forcing Rondo left?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just cant get it below 3. Come on Wade and Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG never moves on screens I guess...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If there is one guy who deserves to be Bynum'd its KG. I would love to see someone just deck him during one of his ****ing illegal screens.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, gotta love it...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

for real Garnett is the illegal screen master, never gets called.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-50 at the half

Certain parts of this 1st half were so ugly for the Heat. Only down 3 though. Just cant get off to another awful start at the beginning of the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we could stop Pierce. He is owning us hard right now.

We're right there, we just cant get the stops and buckets when we need em. Im worried about this 3rd quarter - we start halves so sloppy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a feeling Wade is gonna go bonkers in the 4th this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We got hosed by the refs. If not for our offensive rebounding, perfect free throw shooting, and fastbreak points we would be down huge because of the horrible calls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Derrick Stafford is officiating this game. Tony Brothers and his league leading home team win% is the crew chief. It doesn't get any worse than this.

Unless Boston starts missing shots and we get hot then we don't have a prayer. We basically won every single category that half and still were behind.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Derrick Stafford is officiating this game. Tony Brothers and his league leading home team win% is the crew chief. It doesn't get any worse than this.
> 
> Unless Boston starts missing shots and we get hot then we don't have a prayer. We basically won every single category that half and still were behind.


Not really. Boston shot better (58% to 46%), made more free throws, had more assists, fewer turnovers. Makes it even more impressive to be down 3 imo. If Boston could ever go cold from 3 it would be something. They are only 2-4 today but shooting over 50% on the series which is some ridiculous Dallas Mavericks ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game has a familiar crappy feel to it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game has been right there for the Heat's taking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice tip by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** yes chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh heating up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If it isn't a very very tough fadeaway by Bosh, he simply cannot score on KG 1 on 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** yes boys, thats better.

That turnaround J, Chris, just yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> If it isn't a very very tough fadeaway by Bosh, he simply cannot score on KG 1 on 1


He's hit a J, got a tip in and then hit that tough one. Lets just enjoy this for now and praise him cause it could turn back to **** at any second


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sknydave said:


> If it isn't a very very tough fadeaway by Bosh, he simply cannot score on KG 1 on 1


He got the ball in a tough spot. Couldn't turn and face so close to the basket and he isn't strong enough to back down KG. Fadeaway was his only option.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****ing bibby.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

just give them the ball two times in a row. That's cool


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two dumbass turnovers in a row and Boston has all the momentum back..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the **** can the Celtics get something called on them. Pierce kicks it clearly in front of the ref and the Celtics get the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to undo the good work


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Rondo just may take the title of NBA's leading flopper from Ginobili


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They better not call that a flagrant...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

omg that was such an offensive foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Non call at best...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

so many idiotic turnovers since we were up 4..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feels like we are getting a bad rub with the officials tonight. Not exactly unexpected at Boston...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing terrible right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Playing terrible and getting some unfortunate calls right now. Still only down 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 4, still within striking distance - we need a huge effort here in the 4th though.

3-1 would be so much better than 2-2...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-69 after 3

Heat went up 4, then played horribly until the last 2 possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, you watch Lebron make that last layup look so easy and you wonder how he can almost go scoreless for an entire quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel myself going prematurely grey watching this team...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game was and continues to be right there for the taking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pump fake by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a sinking feeling about this game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate you Miller (Mike and Reggie)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller has not hit one big 3 yet this season..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike Miller is my least favourite player in the NBA...I just despise every shot he takes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We arent making inroads. Frustrating game - its 3am here and I could be sleeping...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> We arent making inroads. Frustrating game - its 3am here and I could be sleeping...


2am for me. It's close enough for me not to turn it off just in case, but I just don't think a change will happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat get free throws the rest of the way. Attack, attack, ATTACK from here on out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just under 5 left and up 1. Couldnt ask for anything more after the way this game has gone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If the Celtics get away with another mother****ing kickball I am going to lose it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im ****ting myself


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How unlucky..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Take us home manbearpig


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better take advantage of these freebies...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

damn LeBron was so close on that steal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just how this game has gone - we get a lead, miss a trey, they hit one, all tied.

Atleast we're in the bonus and any foul sends us to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, we'll see what this team is made of. This is a big game. Big moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

of course


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

hooooooooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is not clutch. **** you espn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh shii t lbj


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Go to the basket!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

yessssssss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

48 seconds. Come the **** on!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So...whose almost having a heart attack? :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nailbiter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

man bear ****ing pig

DO NOT GIVE UP A 3
DO NOT GIVE UP A 3
DO NOT GIVE UP A 3
DO NOT GIVE UP A 3
DO NOT GIVE UP A 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im shaking


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody make sure they are ON RAY ALLEN


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I can already see the Ray Allen tough 3 pointer going in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

too easy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, ****...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have had some of the weirdest turnovers tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

damn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is unfortunately ending like many games that we've played up in Boston the last few years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT or bust...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wade needs to pull some magic right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT - FML i need sleep


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

whew


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a golden chance we just let go. 5 more minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

5 more minutes of me being this scared? Jeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick LBJ! Just sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj2Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bang bang


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up 4 again. No dumbass turnovers now! PLEASE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beautiful ****ing play please run Lebron/Wade pick and rolls for eternity


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ draws the charge!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333333333333333333

Wow


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Prayer = answered


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ITS ****ING BEAUTIFUL ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lock these ****ers up and capitalise on their turnovers and missed jumpers. Kill the clock as much as possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They changed it to a 2. Still a sick shot.

Lets go D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here come the dumb turnovers...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario, I swear to god...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He does some of the most retarded ****, smoked way too much weed...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** Mario!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We play smart, we win. We do dumb **** and we lose. That simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade to get foul shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh plx wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I never doubted you, Chris! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

hellllll yes!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best win since game 6 in 2006 Finals


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris mother****ing Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes!! ****ing Yes!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a great, great win. Sickening how much of this is on the Big 3 - but they got it done. What a bounce back game from Lebron and Bosh. Wow.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Bosh haters


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh, what a fantastic player. Not a bad thing will ever be said about you again.




until game 5.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The BOSHTRICH STRUCK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very happy for Chris. He has a bad game and he is getting killed even more for those post game 3 comments. He follows up his worst game with a double double and the biggest basket of his career.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris deserves it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny the reversal of fortune for KG and Bosh. KG had an absolute stinker tonight 

Im psyched on this win - but we havent finished this series yet. Close these ****ers out at home, infront of the home crowd. As Poet would say "KILL THEM"


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

awesome win.. some stuff I want to touch on. at the end of regulation off a full timeout, the terrible turnover by LBJ, Spo has to call a better play there - personally I think Wade should have the ball in his hands at those times, but LBJ definitely redeemed himself with a sick turnaround and a huge 3. 
The Wade 3 in OT was changed to a 2 - how is that possible?? there was never anything that showed he wasn't a few inches from the 3 pt line and ref standing right there signaled 3. That pissed me off. 
Bibby has to cut out the careless turnovers, Chalmers should be playing a lot more minutes IMO. 
Good to see Haslem get some time but 2 quick BS fouls and a brick not a great comeback. Hopefully he will do more in Miami. 1 one to go


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade County said:


> im shaking


lol at this point in the game my heart was beating out of my shirt


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We were all going nuts over here. I've never been more nervous, loud, and anxious watching a sports game before. Top 10 Heat game all time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We still didnt win by 5 or less


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron made some huge shots for us down the stretch there. Let's hope he can make it a habbit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Feels better to win in Boston than anywhere else. F them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Feels better to win in Boston than anywhere else. F them.


Seriously. So much damn heartbreak there over the years.

I cant even remember the last time we won in that building.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Seriously. So much damn heartbreak there over the years.
> 
> I cant even remember the last time we won in that building.


May 9th, 2011

:clown:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This was a classic game. One of those that you will always remember where you were. Just seems like its the end of an era and the start of a new one. I feel so drained after watching it though, ridiculous.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you see their faces on the bench and in the crowd? That was sweet. So happy for Bosh after all the criticism he got. He's outplayed Bosh 3 out of 4 games so far. That's what he was brought here to do.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This one felt good. if only it was Game 3 when i was up there for that game (yeah still mad). Great to see Lebron and Wade step up and hit some huge shots down the stretch. Although we'd be hooting and hollering if they didn't go in for being bad shots..but that's what great players do in the end..hit tough shots. 

On Bosh, i like some of what he did today, it's clear he's not confident in his 1on1 game against KG (at least on the road) but he hit the glass hard, offensive included and got busy in other ways..hopefully this builds his confidence. 

Let's put our foot on their throats now and close this out at home!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seeing the highlights on Inside the NBA again made me wonder how the hell we won this game! When LeBron turned the ball over at the end and fouled Ray Allen, can you imagine if we didn't have that foul to give?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

ESPN showed a crazy stat. The last 63 points of the game for us were either scored or assisted by one of our Big 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Most suprising thing of this game was JJ's off the dribble turnaround J. Seriously, wtf James?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Most suprising thing of this game was JJ's off the dribble turnaround J. Seriously, wtf James?


hahaha that came out of nowhere


----------

